
We should bulldoze the business school (2018) - boredgamer2
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/apr/27/bulldoze-the-business-school
======
sidpatil
Original dicussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16946951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16946951)

Outline: [https://outline.com/uwvSNG](https://outline.com/uwvSNG)

